# How much eggs does a silkie lay?



## soccerchicken12

Do silkies lay like a road island red,1 egg per day or do they lay less?


----------



## robopetz

This is via google:

At what age do silkie hens start laying and how many eggs will they lay?
Typically hens will start to lay when they are around 5-6 months of age and will approximately 200-300 eggs annually, based on the breed type.


----------



## soccerchicken12

How meany eggs do you get in a week from a silkie?


----------



## robopetz

My oldest silkie is about 5 mos so I'm still waiting got her first egg.


----------



## Energyvet

I get like one every other day.


----------



## jasmin

I have two silkies, both of which lay one small white egg early each morning. They have been laying like this for about 6 months now. I think on average, silkies aren't great layers but so far I'm pretty impressed with mine!


----------



## rob

i get the same as energyvet, one egg every other day from my silkie


----------



## Apyl

My black silkie was giving me an egg every day for like 3 days then stop a day or two them do 3 days in a row. My other silkies have yet to lay and they're coming up to a year old. BUT I did not supliment light this winter to keep my flock laying.


----------



## TheBackyardDonnellys17

A silkie will lay about 2-3 eggs per week.

A really good website that's all about raising chickens is www.mypetchicken.com I got LOADS of info from there.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Iv been on that before can't figure out how to work it it all ways gos on the wrong thing.


----------



## realsis

Are you thinking of getting a silkie? Or do you have one? I have four. Three are too young to lay yet one just started laying at around 6 months. Silkies are wonderful chickens! I love mine. I love their nature! So loving!


----------



## soccerchicken12

I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## robopetz

Be careful, you get one silkie then you want them all.


----------



## starsevol

Well, I think that realsis and a few others have dragged me over to the dark side.......
I did some research and found that silkies do fine with larger fowl....so in addition to a trio of egg laying princesses, I also want to get 2 or 3 silkies too!! 

Can't wait til May!!!


----------



## robopetz

Yay! I'm excited for you. So what colors did you want? Hahah I love the splash, I have a buff and a white that are spoiled rotten house pets.


----------



## starsevol

robopetz said:


> Yay! I'm excited for you. So what colors did you want? Hahah I love the splash, I have a buff and a white that are spoiled rotten house pets.


Color really doesn't matter much to me, I love allllllllll the colors! 
I just am hoping to find a local breeder (or buy from the hatchery that realsis did), and they have to be hens, and the same approx age as the other birds I get so I can introduce them all at the same time.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Cool! I'm getting chicks in the


----------



## soccerchicken12

Spring might get a silkie!


----------



## robopetz

Silkie silkie silkie!!!! Lol


----------

